# held responsible



## sarfarazahm (Jul 7, 2014)

dear all

can you please help me in my case as i do not know what to do. i have been working in a exchange company and there was cash shortage noticed i informed in our office to find out the diffrence as i was not able to find out. then they came to check and took me responsible and said you have utilized the cash and want to recover it from me. i was in tensed as its not my country two days they mentally tortured me and my op manager and accounts manager said if you accept in writing you will not be handed over to police but as soon i wrote they handed me to police and had kept me in jail for one day later they came and asked me if you wish to pay we will withdraw the case against you and took a cheque for that amount now again they have started torturing me that if i dont pay then they will book another case against me please anybody guide me what should i do when i have not taken any money i have to pay i agreed to pay but i am not able to arrange it in time and nobody is helping me my friends or relatives all have took away their hands. can you please guide me wt should i do in this situatuon


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Firstly go to the ministry of labour and make a case with them.

Also:

They should have checked your person at the time for the money, no money on your person then what can they do?

One would assume that there is CCTV covering all the store so therefore ask for it to be reviewed to see who indeed took it.

I have seen some places that have CCTV over the cash till watching transactions so they can match against sold.

Ask them for proof that you did it


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you signed anything saying you took the money?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup I think he did


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds like an inside job - possibly by someone in a higher position - that is then abusing this position to put blame on junior members of staff.
You are probably not the first or only person that this is happening to.
If company is part of larger group - you need to aporoach someone in a much higher position at head office and try to pursuade them to investigate this and maybe lay some traps to catch the real culprit or culprits.
If you have signed any documents admitting guilt - then you have seriously weakened your case - but if you were bullied or coerced into signing under threat - then this could be used to explain why you signed against your will or better judgement.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## sarfarazahm (Jul 7, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> Firstly go to the ministry of labour and make a case with them.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Dear londonmandan

thanks for yur support and replying was feeling lonely as i cannot discuss this with anyone as they have presented me as abig culprit and warned other staff if they get in touch with me they will fire them and i have become alone person go

had been to indian worker relief center they replied that you have given in writting so there is nothing they can do only request for time and more over they had checked the camera didnot find anything against me thats why they with the case and took the cheque so that they have the proof that i have to give them the money. now i feel that they ae planning for something else also coz i am not in a situation to make the full payment in a shot arranging and giving them as much i can they did not give me any reciept for the payment and when asked they replied make full payment we will give you
today also went but it was late and office was closed when i dais that i will transfer they saidd dont transfer come and make the cash payment. now i feel something wrong they want to do to me


----------



## sarfarazahm (Jul 7, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Have you signed anything saying you took the money?


yes i did signed that i took money as they had promised they will not lofge complain against methey pressurised me and took it in writing


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sarfarazahm said:


> yes i did signed that i took money as they had promised they will not lofge complain against methey pressurised me and took it in writing


 Unfortunately, if you have signed something to say you will pay, I think you may be bound to pay.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Even though this is a serious situation I actually laughed when I read through. They pressurized you and you signed a paper stating that you took whatever went missing even though you didn't do it? FAIL!

I'm not sure how anyone of us can help but I think getting a lawyer would be a good idea....


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

sarfarazahm said:


> had been to indian worker relief center they replied that you have given in writting so there is nothing they can do only request for time and


That was your mistake right there. Why on earth would you sign something when you didnt even take the money? Truth speaks for itself. You shouldnt have signed.



> more over they had checked the camera didnot find anything against me thats why they with the case and took the cheque so that they have the proof that i have to give them the money.


If the camera doesnt show anything, then that is your hard evidence right there. Go to the police yourself and file a complaint. Tell them they made you sign the document under duress, and that you want to summon the CCTV camera footage as your defense evidence. Seek out a lawyer if you need to. Even if you have to pay the lawyer some amount, do it. You can try to recover that amount from your employers if/when the judgement goes in your favor.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Froglet said:


> Even though this is a serious situation I actually laughed when I read through. They pressurized you and you signed a paper stating that you took whatever went missing even though you didn't do it? FAIL!


Anyone order an a-hole? Because one's just turned up.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Don't blame me for saying what 99% of the people were already thinking Mr Rossi. 

Unlike Mr. Rossi, I will actually contribute to solving the gentleman's problems rather than post an irrelevant comment and spam the place... The situation he is in is already bad enough and he needs some help...

I would suggest doing the following:
- Go to the Police and report the situation. Tell them everything. Be open and honest.
- Go seek some kind of legal representative who will be able to deal with all the legal stuff and who can represent you in court (if it will get that far)
- I'm not sure if you are still working at that place, but I guess there is no point in coming anymore


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Hello 99% of the board.

If you actually laughed at this guys predicament and like using teen speak to denote so, let me know and I'll gladly do one.

Cheers


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

If you actually cared about his predicament you would have posted something useful. Again, please stop spamming the place and try to have the last word in this. Maybe you're just replying to add to your post count....

Anyway, I suggest you help the topic starter and if you have nothing useful to add then please refrain from commenting. Thank you


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------

